
Show HN: A JavaScript password hasher - mrunkel
https://hashpasswd.com
======
mrunkel
This a quick javascript Vue.js app I wrote as a learning project. It used to
be a PHP script that I wrote at $previous_job.

We used it there to request password hashes from new employees which we then
distributed via puppet.

